# Need built in help!



## Mishney (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions and design advice for the built ins I want to do in my Family room. This is what I'm working with and I've ripped out the cabinets that you see in the pic as they were horribly crafted. I'm contemplating painting the new built ins white and integrating the mantle into the bookcase portion. I want to do fully encased bookcases instead of the floating shelves.

Help me out!

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

just google "fireplace built in cabinets" and you come across all sorts of good looking ideas. 

This page has several pictures too. http://www.doscodesign.com/Residential/Cabinetry/FireplaceBuiltInCabinets/index.php


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's what about $80 worth of knotty pine and a weekend looks like for your fireplace. Like you, I have a pretty large fireplace and this helped frame it out. For you, I would recommend building up the corners like pillars to wrap around the corners of your fireplace so it flows back to your built-ins. 

Since your brick goes to the ceiling, I would probably use plywood to cover from the mantle and ceiling, maybe frame it a little to have a few inches of inset to hang a nice picture or whatever you desire. 


Do keep posting pics of your progress. I really enjoy projects like this. Good luck!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is my suggestion for the style*

A Mission style would look great with the brick and wood mantel you have. The glass in the doors keeps an open look. This picture is just for the style, but could be built in. I'd be careful painting anything this large white however, as it may overwhelm the small room.The natural wood will go with the fireplace. That's just my opinion. bill


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Mishney, this is one of the first fplace surrounds I did about ten years a ago for somebody. I had to go digging for this photo because I forgot I even did this until I saw how similar your area was...It definitely added a lot to this customers otherwise boring firplace. 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c38/kdxfan/fireplacesurround.jpg

sorry inserting photos in the page isn't working for me today.


----------



## Mishney (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! Joesdad, that looks like exactly what I'm looking at doing. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mishney said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Joesdad, that looks like exactly what I'm looking at doing. Any suggestions or tips?



You used the term 'built in'. I suggest to make the cabinetry free standing in lieu of building it piece by piece to the wall. Take exact measurements and allow for fit. 

IOW, make the pieces to fit, and then install.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Mishney said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Joesdad, that looks like exactly what I'm looking at doing. Any suggestions or tips?


Pretty much as cabinetman suggested, build the seperate boxes, fasten them in place, add doors and trim.

I always leave the furniture toe kick (base molding) off my base cabinets until they are in place. After they are leveled off and shimmed to compensate for any slope in the floor, I fasten the cabinet to the wall, then add the base, sometimes you have to scribe the base to the slant of the floor. The floors on some fireplace walls tend to sag, I've seen it in brand new homes and old

Be cautious of the projection of your mantle according to the exposure of your fire brick. To much projection in close proximity to where the heat curls out and up can really ruin Christmas if you know what I mean.

-Armand


----------

